# Alaska Wood Sheds



## Stax (Feb 29, 2012)

While doing a google image search for wood sheds, I noticed a lot of them were in Alaska.  Here's some.


----------



## Stax (Feb 29, 2012)

This first one is being built USING cordwood!


----------



## Stax (Feb 29, 2012)

I love this one...it's floating!


----------



## oldspark (Feb 29, 2012)

Those are cool, a lot of character in those sheds.


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Feb 29, 2012)

Stax said:
			
		

> I love this one...it's floating!


 Only bad thing about that one is ya go for a piece of wood in fall in. lol


----------



## woodsmaster (Feb 29, 2012)

Some great ideas ! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## muncybob (Feb 29, 2012)

Cool pics. For some reason I always enjoy seeing pics of wood sheds.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 29, 2012)

muncybob said:
			
		

> Cool pics. For some reason I always enjoy seeing pics of wood sheds.



No great mystery why many of us love looking at woodsheds . . . and it's not due to the trips to the woodshed with dad when we were younger . . . woodsheds full of wood represent security and warmth (well untapped warmth) . . . when I look at my own woodshed, or others, I look at it as untapped heat and security no matter what the oil prices do, no matter how long we lose power in the winter or what happens in the world . . . heck, I sometimes go out to my woodshed and just hang out there for a bit . . . it's very comforting.


----------



## Stax (Feb 29, 2012)

Well said Jake.  If I may add...they're also a visual image of artistry and work accomplished.


----------



## muncybob (Feb 29, 2012)

I remember reading that when building a shed decide on the size and build it bigger. I thought I had done that but think I might need an addition since when it's full of wood and tools there's nowhere for me to sit and contemplate until some wood comes out.

Last night I brought in some from the shed and I'm tickled with all the wood I'll still have in there come next heating season....and until then I'll have several months of "free" space to contemplate life.

Told the Mrs about making a sign like yours Stax, she just shook her head and walked away


----------



## Stax (Feb 29, 2012)

Lol Muncy.  Funny you should say.  The wife was standing in front of the insert taking in the heat this morning while looking at the sign.  She said, "You should make another one for the house some where...maybe put our name on it".  Inside I was sreaming, "Yes"!


----------



## ScotO (Mar 3, 2012)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> No great mystery why many of us love looking at woodsheds . . . and it's not due to the trips to the woodshed with dad when we were younger . . . woodsheds full of wood represent security and warmth (well untapped warmth) . . . when I look at my own woodshed, or others, I look at it as untapped heat and security no matter what the oil prices do, no matter how long we lose power in the winter or what happens in the world . . . heck, I sometimes go out to my woodshed and just hang out there for a bit . . . it's very comforting.


Well said, Jake.  I also feel that way about the picnic shack behing my gram and paps old place.  We had many a family reunion out there, many 4th of July parties, bonfires, cookouts, canning parties, sleepovers etc. as a kid, now it is in near ruins.  May just look like a run down old shed, but man the memories that are brought back just by looking out my back window through the woods at that old shack.........brings back a lot of memories of my pap, from when I was young.  He was one of my best friends.....


----------



## ScotO (Mar 3, 2012)

Stax said:
			
		

> Lol Muncy.  Funny you should say.  The wife was standing in front of the insert taking in the heat this morning while looking at the sign.  She said, "You should make another one for the house some where...maybe put our name on it".  Inside I was sreaming, "Yes"!


that sounds like an open pass, buddy!!  Dang that's like hitting the lottery.  you better get her something REALLY nice (of course AFTER you get the wood/materials ordered for the new shed!)  ;-)


----------



## hobbyheater (Mar 4, 2012)

Stax said:
			
		

> I love this one...it's floating!



Does He tow it with a steamboat ? :lol:


----------



## tfdchief (Mar 7, 2012)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> muncybob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too Jake.


----------



## begreen (Mar 8, 2012)

You firebugs are all alike.   I love my woodshed too. So much that I am thinking of an addition.


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 8, 2012)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> You firebugs are all alike.   I love my woodshed too. So much that I am thinking of an addition.



I put on an addition . . . of course it was an addition for my brother-in-law's snowmobiles . . . although I must confess sometimes I wander back there and start to wonder if I couldn't store something under cover there as well.


----------



## tfdchief (Mar 8, 2012)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> You firebugs are all alike.   I love my woodshed too. So much that I am thinking of an addition.


I put on an addition in 2010


----------



## midwestcoast (Mar 8, 2012)

Freaking awesome! I have serious Shed-envy.  That second one has an elevated wood-cart rail-line! (cartway?)
Anyway I really need to step up my game here.  I'm still pulling cartloads across the lawn from open stacks.  :red:   Maybe I could rig a catapult to shoot the splits over to the house.  Or how about a conveyor system straight in through the living room window?
Come to think of it if I built a raised shed up at chimney level I could just feed the splits straight down the flu & never open the stove door.    :coolsmirk: 
Anyone tried that?


----------

